# Oxygen Therapy?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has heard of this - it sounds completely ridiculous:

http://www.garnerthyroidrelief.com/index.php


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I wonder if anyone has heard of this - it sounds completely ridiculous:
> 
> http://www.garnerthyroidrelief.com/index.php


My goodness; sounds like it is bordering on a multi-level marketing scheme.


----------

